# ADGA grrrrrrrr



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Has anyone else repeatedly run into a stone wall while trying to register an AGS Nigerian Dwarf with ADGA?

I bought a very nice ND buck 3 years ago. I was planning on using him for Minis. Well, too much of a pain to breed, since he just couldn't understand the concept of standing on the ramp behind the does so he could reach! It would take at least a half an hour to get him to finally get into position, and by then the does had had enough! 

So, I decided to go Nigerians instead of minis. Awesome. Most of the Nigerians from the better herds up here are AGS. No biggy. Well, no biggy until I decided I might want to show eventually, and didn't want to have to pay double dues (ADGA/AGS) or pay for the tattoo, membrship/farm name for AGS when I have had that stuff forever with ADGA. So, I decided to just re-register them all with ADGA. To top it off, my bucks breeder needed him ADGA to be able to register 2 of his absolutely stunning sons with ADGA.

So, I looked up the directions on how to do this on the ADGA site. The directions seemed rather vague, but I followed them to the letter and sent everything in. 4 weeks later I got a packet, returning everything I had sent them. (Except the money) They said I need a transfer history from AGS. WHAT? My name is on his AGS registration certificate. I looked that up on the ADGA site and could find nothing about a transfer history to register a Nigerian from AGS. So, I contacted AGS. They said that, yes, this is something very new that ADGA started just this year. Something so new they hadn't bothered to update their web site! AGS told me what I needed to get the transfer history, so I sent the stuff in. 2 weeks later it was in hand. 

I packaged up all the info ADGA requested, called them to make sure I had everything, and when told I was all set, I sent the packet off.

5 weeks later I get a packet in the mail from ADGA. They said I need to tattoo a Q on the bucks tail web because his AGS tattoo belonged to someone else. Why didn't they tell me that when I spoke to them before and they had the info in front of them? They also questioned me being the owner, even though my name was clearly on the AGS certificate and the last name on the transfer history. So, I called ADGA. For 2 days I tried to get thru to them, kept getting a recording. Then it was Saturday, office closed.

On Monday I finally got to speak with them. I told them the Tatt was all set and listed on the paper they sent me. I questioned the ownership part, saying it was pretty clearly my name on the registration as the owner. That part was taken care of while I spoke to her, now all I had to do was return the paperwork to ADGA so they could register him.

That was a month ago. I have been trying to get him registered since NOVEMBER 2017! Unreal! I called the other day to get an update and his paperwork hadn't even been looked at yet. 

Terribly frustrating, since I followed the steps they had listed on their web site that they had not updated. I have 6 does/kids to get registered in AGDA from AGS. I hope this doesn't take as long. Ugh.

Anyone else have these kind of issues trying to get ND re-registered with ADGA? AGH!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like the new rules are a pain.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That sounds like a total pain. When I registered an AGS doe with ADGA a couple years ago, I just had to fill out the normal registration paper, but put "AGS" in front of all the name of goat, dam, and sire, and then send it in with a copy of their AGS registration.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Not so any more. I finally got his registration in the mail today. It's only taken 4 1/2 months.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I've had similar experiences, though none ever dragging out that long. ADGA has some things they need to work on, particularly a certain receptionist that is very condescending and doesn't believe the people they talk to, until they can prove it on their end...


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow, Sully. Crazy! We used to breed our Nigerians with an AGS breeder, but I never had doe kids breeding there. So I didn't have to deal with the AGS/ADGA mess. Now I breed with Valley's Edge. She's ADGA and has fabulous goats.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, I got the buck ADGA, now I need to get the does and kids done, 3 of each. Ugh. Hopefully it will take less time this time round.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Well, glad you finally got it.


----------

